# Newbie to Marriage Forum



## Wanderlust (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello.... happy to have found this site. Looking forward to lots of good discussions


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- lots of good folks here who have seen just about everything...


----------

